# Seasons



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

When we adults think season of the year, we think in terms of months.  We might even think about the allergy or arthritis problems that accompany such changes of time.  
  I remember as a kid how we told time of year.  Not by calendar as parents did but rather by a phenomenon which we encountered outside in our play fields.  Now, first you need to know that almost without exception every city block had at least one empty lot.  These lots became the community property of all the kids that lived in the block in which it was located.  They became the war theater when we fought our imaginary wars, the baseball field which once teams were formed, became the world series of our block.

  Sometimes the girls played with us until the games became too rough but mostly they were content to either be our audience or adjourn to one of their home porches to play with their dolls or Jacks, hopscotch, or other things more befitting their feminine gender.  We boys knew they were different than us but hadn’t yet determined how that was exactly and didn’t really care anyhow.

Now, about those seasons.  Seasons were determined and named for their significance as they related to young gentlemen such as us.  There was top season, kite season, fruit box coaster season (that required sacrificing a pair of skates), glider plane season (not compatible with the windy kite season) and often just adlib season (any kid could offer suggestions for a proper project).


We also had a sort of “floating” season.  That was fort season.  It was a time when we found our building materials in the trash, laying in the alleys and other places as well (this often consisted of something in Dad’s garage which was requisitioned for the good of the neighborhood fort which would be used for multi purposes including defense of the homes in our block from enemy attack.  We were not sure who the enemy was but were convinced we would know him when we saw him.  Our only fear was that the enemy would appear after the street lights came on and were all confined to our barracks (homes).

  Most of these seasons had a capability to become aggressive, killer tops in which after one player started his top turning, others tried to spike it with theirs.  Kites that were intentionally brought down by having another fly into and damage it.  The aggressive actions usually wrought even more harmful ramifications. I recall only one bloody nose and the participants, once torn apart by others shook hands and it was over.  

Our seasons were far less boring than those of our parents and were perfect for kids.  Kids deserve to be kids….how else could they have these memories as old men?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

59 viewers and no contributors? Come on some of you must have something to add.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2015)

I feel as though I've seen several seasons just today, when I got up this morning it was cloudy and foggy, by 10 am it was snowing like crazy, it left about 3 inches, this afternoon the sun is shinning and most of snow has melted.....Texas weather.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 25, 2015)

When I was a kid there were just 2 seasons: school and summer Vacation. :shrug:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> When I was a kid there were just 2 seasons: school and summer Vacation. :shrug:



Things are different today.  Kids don't go out and play.  The stay in the house and play video games.  No more ball games in the street, no more personally interacting with their neighborhood peers.  It's a whole new world an I don't think it's a better one.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2015)

My grandkids have organized ballgames, year round, but yes, the electronics are the big thing with kids now.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

When my Grandchildren and great Grandchildren come to see us, rarely, they bring their electronics with them.  Now, old and less able to get out and about, electronics brings me you guys for which I am thankful.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

You know Jim, your original post could describe my time as a kid. Two seasons, school and vacation nails it. But living on a big hill opened winter opportunities like sledding and skiing. 

I also spent two years in town next to RR tracks. That presents mucho things to explore. Crawling all over the cars with the smell of creosote in the air. We even got brave enough to hitch a ride about four blocks to downtown in a boxcar. Crazy kids.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Pappy said:


> You know Jim, your original post could describe my time as a kid. Two seasons, school and vacation nails it. But living on a big hill opened winter opportunities like sledding and skiing.
> 
> I also spent two years in town next to RR tracks. That presents mucho things to explore. Crawling all over the cars with the smell of creosote in the air. We even got brave enough to hitch a ride about four blocks to downtown in a boxcar. Crazy kids.



I lived about a block from the rails in LA.  Did  you smash pennies on the tracks like we did Pappy?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd have to go with school and summer vacation season.  Living in the city, we had schoolyards, parks and a few lots to play in, but mostly right on the street.  I was a girl, and we played games like stoop ball, jump rope, red light, green light, rode bikes, skated (keyed), scooters, hand ball, hit the stick, etc.  There were some rougher games that the boys played together, like Johnny on the Pony. 

In winter we played mostly indoors, unless we were outside playing in the snow.  I'd play cops and robbers, set up tents in the kitchen with my mother's sheets, line up the kitchen chairs, get a box of Good 'N Plenty and play choo choo train, or other kid games.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 25, 2015)

Jim, We did all those things you and others have mentioned, but, in MY case it ended in my early teens when war was looming.

Quit the kids games and started worrying about the future. Late teens, could be drafted!  I didn't want to be a ground pounder and slog around
 in the mud. SO, I took the Army Air Corps exam for pilot, passed and went into pilot training. Got my pilot's wings and commission and got into the thick of things, but only in the air.
Escaped unscathed. War finally ended and I got my BS degree and here I am today; happy and satisfied with my life.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

Heck yes, Jim. We flattened a lot of pennies.


----------

